
9 ways Zuckerberg says Facebook will do a better job of protecting elections - pastalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/40471672/9-ways-zuckerberg-says-facebook-will-get-better-at-protecting-elections
======
ks33
I don't know how many elections across the globe have been effected this way.
Will it ever be known?

Heads should roll at Facebook. Nine months to figure this out.

If Hilary had won who knows how long Zuckerburg's narrative in Dec/Jan, of
there is no such thing as Fake News would have continued.

------
cgore
Heaven forbid his favorite lost. Don't worry, they'll censor it next time
around.

